# Pregnancy & high antibodies



## ChellBell (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks in advance for any responses

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's 13 years ago but I have recently gotten serious about trying to reduce/get rid of my high antibodies as I am trying to get pregnant. My endocrinologist has told me that thyroid antibodies don't increase the risk of infertility and miscarriage but I don't necessarily agree. I've been strictly gluten free for almost 4 months now as an attempt to reduce them but I feel no different and my most recent antibody results show no change..

Here are my 3 most recent lab results-

Before gluten free
TSH- 2.58
Free T4- 1.31 (0.80-1.90) 
Peroxidase AB- 104 (<35)
Thyroglobulin AB- >3,000 (<20)

1 month gluten free
TSH- 1.89
Free T4- 0.87

3 months gluten free
TSH- 2.09
Free T4- 0.98 
Peroxidase Ab- 127
Thyroglobulin AB- >3,000

So here are my questions... Has anyone here had antibodies that high and had a successful pregnancy? Success stories would be very appreciated. Also, wouldn't you expect to see a decrease in my antibodies by now if gluten free was going to work for me? My peroxidase abs have actually gone up! Any other ideas of how to lower them? (Selenium? dairy free?)

I would like to add that I'm not on medication and my only real symptom of Hashi's that I notice is fatigue (not a surprise since my free t4 is low normal) I tried the lowest dose of Synthroid for just over a week last year but it made my thyroid swell and hurt and I was so tired I couldn't get out of bed so I stopped it...

Any and all thoughts and opinions are welcome. Please help


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

The truth is that a gluten free diet will only help you if you are sensitive or intolerant to gluten, and thyroid antibodies are different from the ones that cause gluten intolerance. Of course "anti-inflammatory" diets are all you read about these days, however whether their effectiveness is verifiable, or if they are just a "fad" remains to be seen. If it's not working, there's no need to do it.

Are you actively trying to get pregnant? There really isn't anything you can do to get rid of the antibodies, and they shouldn't really impact fertility as your endo indicated. A high TSH is sometimes implicated, but your TSH is not terribly high and based on your previous experience with synthroid, it may not be time for medication.

I had three easy term pregnancies. But that is just me. There can be a lot of reasons for fertility issues.


----------



## ChellBell (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks lainey. Yes I am actively trying and have been for 10 months now. I also have pcos and just started Metformin for that but I know high thyroid antibodies can sometimes cause implantation issues and miscarriage but I'm trying to stay positive and hope for the best. If you don't mind me asking, were your antibodies in the thousands as well?

Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------

